# Public Parking Honolulu, Hawaii



## rmmalone (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of any cheap, public, parking in Honolulu, HI?  We're going to be staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village on Wakiki for about 10 days.  We can rent a car on Hotwire for about $140/week.  However, the parking at the resort is $25/night which just doesn't work.  Just wondering if anyone might have any knowledge of the area and have any "insider" tricks or locations we could use for much cheaper parking instead !!!

Thanks In Advance:whoopie: ,

Mike Malone


----------



## pdsmith56 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dump the rental car and take the bus, I lived on Oahu for 10 years and the bus system is one of the best!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 20, 2010)

When I go to Waikiki, I just pay the valet parking usually for the convenience.  If I am going for a few hours, I park at the Beachcomber at get validated for 4 hour free parking by getting a drink at Jimmy Buffet's.

If I have a lot of people in my party, we park at A la Moana Center, the Honolulu Zoo parking lot, or on the Mauka side of Kapiolani park on Paki street.  All free parking.

For multiple days, gotta pay the parking fee.


----------



## linsj (Jan 20, 2010)

There's a thread in the Hilton forum about the parking lot at the marina behind the Lagoon Tower. It's metered for $6/day I think.


----------



## Sthack (Jan 20, 2010)

*Marina Parking is the way to go!!*

Yes, we stayed at HHV last June and we parked at the Marina metered parking lot across from the Lagoon Tower.  It's about $6 per every 24 hours.


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 20, 2010)

Park at the public parking at the marina next to the lagoon for $6/day.  After that the next cheapest is the Hale Koa garage across the street on Kalia.  Look at their website for the latest rates.  In the past the best deal for more than 8 days was a 30 day pass.  Don't even think of paying $25/day when there are plenty of less expensive alternatives!  Which tower will you be in?

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## dive-in (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if it will work with your plans, but we are doing daily rental from the hotel.  Though not staying there, I booked cars through the Budget at the Waikiki Hyatt.  Got what I thought was OK rates especially when you are talking $25/day for parking.  We'll use our feet, the bus and cabs for the rest of our outtings.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 22, 2010)

Whenever I stay in Honolulu I rent a car for the day to drive to the north shore or wherever. Daily rates were never that bad. If I am only staying for a few days I rent for the period and pay the parking. It usually depends on what I plan on doing which would require a car. Consider planning out your itinerary so you can rent a car for a few days in a row to do all of your site seeing. Just hate paying those high parking fees at the resorts. A lot of them have valet parking so if you use it you will also be doing a lot of tipping. I never found it necessary to have a car in the heart of Honolulu with all of the shuttles etc. Good luck and enjoy your trip


----------



## thheath (Jan 22, 2010)

You might be able to park at the Hale Koa parking garage next door.  The last time I was there I think it was $10 a day.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the Hale Koa is now more expensive for associated military, and for non-military, even more so, IF there is room.  The do let "civilians" park in their facilities, if thre is room, but no guarantees.

I know that I will try to use their parking facilities when staying at the Imperial in March.

Tony


----------



## rmmalone (Feb 5, 2010)

nonutrix said:


> Park at the public parking at the marina next to the lagoon for $6/day.  After that the next cheapest is the Hale Koa garage across the street on Kalia.  Look at their website for the latest rates.  In the past the best deal for more than 8 days was a 30 day pass.  Don't even think of paying $25/day when there are plenty of less expensive alternatives!  Which tower will you be in?
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> nonutrix


Thanks a ton for the help!!!

We will be staying in the Lagoon Tower.  We've been there before a few years ago when they were still working on the lagoon.  Our room faced right out over the lagoon to the ocean.  Are you talking about the marina just to the right of the lagoon... if we're looking out from our balcony towards the ocean (I guess that would be to the west I believe)?

How did the parking working there?  Do you have to keep running back to pay a meter?  Were there ever times you couldn't find parking?  Are you able to park over night?

Thanks again for the feedback its truly hepling!


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, it would be that marina you see from your balcony.

We have used it last summer when we were there for 10 days. We were able to find a spot every day without any trouble. 
We didn't have to run back to the meter. Maybe you would need to do that if you would leave the car there for a week or so. But for a day it wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## kctd (Feb 27, 2010)

All this info has been quite helpful! We've been to the HHV a few times and will be going again in about a week. In the past we didn't rent a car mainly because of the parking rates and we were more into relaxing, but now we will have with us others who haven't seen other parts of Oahu.

A couple of other questions:

How long is the walk? 

Do the meters accept credit cards?

Thanks!


----------



## dreamin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Marina Parking*

Just returned from Honolulu today.  I checked the marina parking lot as recommended here and the rate was $1/per hour (24 hours per day).  There were new stickers posted over the rates so it looked like this may be a new initiative.  Metered street parking was not available between the hours of 10:30 pm and 6:00 am.  One car had a parking ticket for overnight parking.  I ended up paying $18/night valet parking at the Ilikai where we were staying.  It was very convenient.


----------

